# What Does your DH Bike Weight? Post' em Up ! !



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

Just wondering how does your bike weight. 

feel free to post a pic , your spec and setup. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

11 years old and 40'ish lbs.... much like today's bikes.. , still made of aluminum, still has 8in rw travel, and has hydraulic disc brakes


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Some 16 kg.

Also from last century, as in '98.

Magura


----------



## dhcheese (Apr 18, 2008)

40 to 45 lbs


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

34.5lbs aka 15.6kg

Setup reallllllllllll noice


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

damn . nice guys, keep them coming. 


i got a iron horse yakuza aniki frame. brare frame with fox vanilla R shock weights 8.5 lbs with fox vanilla R shock.
im in the process of striping and sand blasting the frame. i will post a pic when im done.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

11 year old DHR
Weight: More than yours...


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

2006 Kona Freight Train, tipping the scale somewhere around 47 pounds..


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> 11 year old DHR
> Weight: More than yours...






StinkyFTW said:


> 2006 Kona Freight Train, tipping the scale somewhere around 47 pounds..


damn , the bike looks gangster :cornut:


----------



## FullMonty (Nov 3, 2008)

that kona kinda makes me miss my Stab. had the 2010.

I say kinda because the floating brake goes klackity klack all day long. That and I heart my Operator.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

34.0 lbs.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

oldskoolbiker said:


> 34.0 lbs.


:shocked: how does your frame weight?


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

That weight is totally plausible... my Uzzi with CCDB Air and Fox 180 is 33.8 lbs.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Iggz said:


> 34.5lbs aka 15.6kg
> 
> Setup reallllllllllll noice


is that the new x fusion double crown fork?


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

2008 Giant Glory. Was 46ish when I got it. Now around 43ish.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

gretch said:


> That weight is totally plausible... my Uzzi with CCDB Air and Fox 180 is 33.8 lbs.


nah, im not doubting it. im just real suprised. haha


----------



## bkboom123 (Jun 30, 2011)

Airborne Taka when i first got it.....about 41 pounds.

After a couple warranty replacement issues and swapping some parts from my old bike onto it......Now sitting at 38.5 pounds.

Bike, is completely mismatched and a franken-bike, but what can I do?

One more season of getting my skills dialed, then time to get a SICK NEW FRAME.


----------



## danmanholl (Jan 13, 2012)

2003 santa cruz bullit. comes in at 40...not too bad. just got it and i absolutly love it compared to my old hardtail


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

2011 Demo 8.

Had it at around 35 with a boxxer wc, vivid air, and sx casing tires.

Now it's got a R2C2 boxxer, dhx rc4 ti sprung and it's around 37.5.

Pretty happy with it though. No weight weenie parts, no xc tubes, stock wheels, etc.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

2012 Session 88 XL (19") 38lbs 11oz.
All stock except:
MRP S4 guide
X.0 shifter
Twenty6 F1 stem
Crankbrothers Opium bar 780mm
Oury lock-on grips
Shimano DX M647 pedals
Crankbrothers Sage wheels
Specialized Butcher DH 2.5/ Clutch SX 2.3 tires (tubless)
Lizard Skins carbon leather on the frame at the BB
dirt

MTBP


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

akacoke said:


> :shocked: how does your frame weight?


I think maybe 8.5 pounds with the Vivid Air.

It's all air suspension, tubeless (but still running legit dual ply DH tires), lots of Ti bolts, 3 biggest chainrings are ti, Mag/Ti pedals, light stem (100g), Hope Hubs, Sun EQ 31 rims, 2012 XTR Trail brakes.

Yeah it's def the real weight, gonna be slightly under 34 when I get the ti shock mounting bolts, and brake clamp bolts in.

I've had it out at the local DH trails a few times this spring, and it rips.


----------



## calialx1 (Mar 7, 2011)

late 2005 Giant Faith II....... 43ish lbs?


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

oldskoolbiker said:


> I think maybe 8.5 pounds with the Vivid Air.
> 
> It's all air suspension, tubeless (but still running legit dual ply DH tires), lots of Ti bolts, 3 biggest chainrings are ti, Mag/Ti pedals, light stem (100g), Hope Hubs, Sun EQ 31 rims, 2012 XTR Trail brakes.
> 
> ...


thats light for DH bike with everything on it tho. very impressive

i posted this thread just to see how everyone else's bike weight. im not a big guy. only 5'9 170lbs. cant really handle a bike that's on the heavy side. i will set it in commuter mode at begining. sun mtx33s. maxxis hookworms, manitou sherman fork. ETC im hoping to keep my finish build around 35 lbs.


----------



## FullMonty (Nov 3, 2008)

2011 Kona Operator DH. No scale shot but last time I weighed it with heavier tires it was a smidge over 40 lbs.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

b-kul said:


> is that the new x fusion double crown fork?


Nah, just a Boxxer WC with the stanchion rotated


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

2010-2011 Norco Team DH
Got it with A-line build kit initially and shop claimed it was around 40lbs. Have upgraded bunch of stuff since then. Haven't weighed it, but guessing around 39lbs or so? Will try get it on scale soon.

Fork: 2012 888 Evo
Shock: CCDB steel coil
Wheelset: Mavic EX 823 laced to Hope Pro 2 Evo hubs
Tires: Maxxis dual-ply DHF and High Roller 2
Tubes: XC 220g tubes
Stem: Answer Direct Mount
Bars: Drawing a blank, but similar to Answer Pro-taper DH bars, just made by other brand
Pedals: Forte flats
Brakes: 2010 Code Rs
Rest is stock 2010 A-line build kit I believe.

Pretty stoked with setup at the moment.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

shwinn8 said:


> 11 years old and 40'ish lbs.... much like today's bikes.. , still made of aluminum, still has 8in rw travel, and has hydraulic disc brakes



















i don't have any updated pix.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

looks tight man.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

New 951- Just about 42lbs of awesomeness. Ha.


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Here's my Glory for 2012










Still waiting for Shiman XT 2012 brakes


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

last time I weighed it it was 39 lbs. since them I've added a Titanium XTR cassette, xtr shifter, and lighter tires (still 2 ply DH, 2.35 in size) and have a pair of XO DH carbon fiber cranks on the way (bike shop ordered the wrong sized bottom bracket length). Should be close to 38 lbs.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

frango said:


> Here's my Glory for 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats real light for 14.8kg


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

2009 Norco Atomik. 42.7 lbs wet.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

*never thought about this...*

to friggen much... the friggin ball support rig...


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

akacoke said:


> thats real light for 14.8kg


Some weight savings are on my list of expenses  (far, but still there):
- CC BDair (ca. 200g off)
- ZTR Flow or WTB Frequenecy i23 TCS rims paired with Sapim CX Ray/Laser spokes and Hope hubs (ca. 250-280g off)


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

2010 Canfield Bros F1 with Dorado fork and single ply 850g rear 1000g front tires about 36 lbs. If I add 2 ply tires it's going to go up a bit.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

*'11 Canfield One*

34 pound now with trail tires Running Hans Dampf...
probably too light of a build for a youngster to rip gnarl but I doubt grandpa is going to bend it  even if I do like sick air
Best do it all bike for the price


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*IH Sunday DW*

Stock IH Sunday size M.


----------



## Allmtnman (May 15, 2008)

2011 Glory 01, size L, 38lbs.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

im digging the color of the iron horse. flashy. looks fresh


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

got's my Blindside/ fox 40/ deemax/ minion dhf 2.5 = 40.5 give or take an oz.


----------



## bkboom123 (Jun 30, 2011)

Here is that franken-bike I have going right now.....another half a season on this frame (maybe sooner depending on what deal i can find a new one)

Sits at about 38 pounds


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Dude, that Taka looks nicer with a white fork! If you get an Angleset, you can add more slack to the bike and be set... I personally dig how the frame looks. Maybe you can paint it a different color when you scratch it up bad enough. BTW, 38 lbs might be too optimistic... those things come in at around 43 lbs stock.


----------



## bkboom123 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah i was surprised with the weight personally. My medium bike stock came in at 41 pounds (FWIW Mountain bike action Magazine said theirs came in at 40.5 for a size medium). Throw a used DA cassette and chain on there. Shimano XTR trail brakes. TI saddle that I had laying around, a Descendant crank, 2012 888 EVO, DM stem and new bars......sheds a lot of weight LOL

I wasn't planning on doing the fork or crank, but I kept bashing those stock 175mm cranks on rocks.....and the original fork was messed up from the start.


----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)

My 303RDH:


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

2011 Spec demo 8 I with boxxer race converted to solo air

38.5 lbs


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

kona stinky deluxe, 46lbs. Why? the fork is 8.5 lbs,
it also doubles as a post hole digger


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

41.5 (not a true dh bike though...sporting a fd)
Running Formula Oro brakes
Saint drive train (Gravity dh cranks)
Hadleys/823 w/Maxxis Exo front and 2 ply dhr rear (tubless)


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

That's a badass Highline :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

My M9 comes in at 41.3lb with full Saint, DT Swiss FR440 hubs, FR600 rims, a Fox 40, Schwalbe Muddy Mary and Big Betty tires, and Maxxis DH tubes.


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

2011 Session 8 39lbs 
Diety blacklabel bars and phantom DM stem










Sent from my I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Iggz said:


> That's a badass Highline :thumbsup:


Thanks Iggz. Just put a Works 2 deg hs on it last week and I'm loving the lower/slacker results.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

My m9 is 39.4


----------



## Cenobite39 (Jan 4, 2010)

44.75lbs. 2008 Glory DH, heavy duty build. ;-)


----------



## supercusty (Nov 17, 2008)

37lb v10c with boxxer wc, vivid air and 823s with dh tubes.


----------



## freeridenh (Mar 5, 2012)

My 2012 Specialized Demo


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

My V10: 35
My SC Nomad with a Boxxer: 31


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

here is my frame and shock weighted. 

i cant wait to see how it builds up


----------



## bmx/baddy (Jul 9, 2008)

Iron Horse 7 point and 6 point


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

*2010 Corsair Maelstrom*
Frame - Corsair Maelstrom (Medium)
Rear Shock - Marzocchi Roco WC RC
Headset - Corsar
Seat Collar - Corsair
Fork - 2010 Rock Shox Totem DH 2 Step
Stem - Straitline SSC
Handlebars - Easton Monkeylite DH
Grips - Brave Connector Lock-On Grips 
Saddle - SDG Bel Air RL Titanium 
Seatpost - Titec El Norte Scoper ProLite
Brakes - Shimano Saint
Rotors - 203mm - Dirty Dog/Magura
R/Derailleur - Saint Long Cage
Rear Shifter - Saint - SLM 810
Cassette - Saint/SLX 11-34T
Chain - XT Chain (HG93)
Crankset - HammerSchmidt AM 
Front Shifter - HammerSchmidt X.0
Bottom Bracket - HammerSchmidt AM (83mm)
Wheelset - Crank Bros Opium and Sage 
Tires - WTB Weirwolf 2.5
Inner Tubes - Schwalbe
Pedals - Shimano PD-M545 
*WEIGHT: 18.8kg - 41.36pds *


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

*2012 Jedi*

36.4 lbs


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

That looks like one tight bike  Look very cool, BTW 
Are these XTR brake on Formula rotors? Why not Ice-Techs?
It seems you have to shorten hoses, like I do


----------



## supramk388 (Mar 6, 2007)

frango said:


> That looks like one tight bike  Look very cool, BTW
> Are these XTR brake on Formula rotors? Why not Ice-Techs?
> It seems you have to shorten hoses, like I do


Thanks, still working on some things. Yes brake lines will be getting trimmed and new fork this month. That is my friends fork just so I can ride.

I will be going ice-tech when I get a 40 or a 888 ti. For now I was trying to save grams on the bike so those are Magura Storm SL rotors.


----------



## cadwiz (Jul 28, 2010)

Corsair Crown 42.5 lbs - 19.27 kg


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

My Sunday weighs 41lbs with an 888rc2x, vector hlr, saint drivetrain, outlaws and 2.6 dh ardents, m785 xt brakes with hope floating 203mm rotors, sunline bars and stem, works -1.5 headset, ti railed wtb laser v, and an azonic seatpost.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Some bikes lighter than I though but most heavier than I thought. Interesting.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

2011 Santa Cruz V10c

Frame - Small gloss black/white gold with gold lower link
Rear Shock - Cane Creek DB Air
Headset - Cane Creek 110
Seat Collar - Thomson
Fork - 2011 RockShox Boxxer WC
Stem - Sunline 35mm direct mount
Handlebars - Easton Havoc Carbon
Grips - Odi TLD 
Saddle - Selle Italia SLR XC
Seatpost - Thomson Masterpiece
Brakes - Avid X0
Rotors - 180mm rear / 200mm front Avid HS1
R/Derailleur - X0
Rear Shifter - X0
Cassette - SRAM Red 11-23
Chain - SRAM PG-1091r
Crankset - SRAM X0 DH w/E13 GuideRing 38t
Chain Guide - E13 LG1+
Bottom Bracket - Truvativ Blackbox
Wheelset - DT Swiss 440 hubs, DT Swiss FR600 rims, DT Swiss Super Comp Spokes 
Tires - Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 3C rear / 2.7 Super Tacky front
Tubeless - Stans FR strips
Pedals - Straitline AMP

WEIGHT: 32 lbs on the nose


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

cdburch said:


> 2011 Santa Cruz V10c
> 
> WEIGHT: 32 lbs on the nose


That's an impressive build you've got there.:thumbsup:


----------



## davemas08 (Apr 22, 2012)

any idea how much the mongoose nugget weighs??


----------



## dereka15 (Nov 10, 2009)

She weighs in at a solid 40lbs, with room to improve, but no need really.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

I changed to a Boxxer WC and SDG I-beam seatpost/seat and was able to knock my Demo down to 35lbs 15oz 

35lb club woot!


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

M9
Boxxer WC w/ Hope upper crown, integrated stem, Havoc carbon bars, Intense lock-ons, CCDB Air, 2012 RF Atlas cranks, LG1+, 36t E-13 ring, Twenty6 Predator ti pedals, 823s laced to Kings, DHF 3c 2.5s, Thomson MP post, SLR saddle, Twenty6 clamp, Saint brakes 203 icetech rotors, 

37.11 switching to XT brakes this weekend


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

bringing it back, need more bikes here .


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

Not sure how much that is in lbs, I think 29.65lbs


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

cdburch said:


> 2011 Santa Cruz V10c
> 
> Frame - Small gloss black/white gold with gold lower link
> Rear Shock - Cane Creek DB Air
> ...


While you have a few lightweight parts on there I find it hard to believe that bike weighs 32lbs. Are you sure there isn't something wrong with your scale?

Nice bike but.....

Winner: Santa Cruz V10 Carbon | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Christiaan said:


> Not sure how much that is in lbs, I think 29.65lbs


Yes it is, and once again I don't see how that is possible. How about some details on that bike?

My F1 frame weighs 8.5lbs bare and there really isn't anything on the bike that is heavy. The tires aren't even DH tires, just fat XC tubeless. i9 wheels, 140g seat, carbon bars, seatpost, XO derailleur, my shock weighs less than a DB air and my fork weighs less than a Boxxer. ???

I hope it's my scale that is off but by looking at all the other bikes on here except the 2 that I'm questioning my weight seems more in line. Unfortunately.

If my bike weighed anywhere close to 32 lbs I'd be super happy. Let alone under 30. MY XC bike weighs more than that.


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

Trust me, my scale is accurate..... Having said that, the bike is def too light!


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Christiaan said:


> Trust me, my scale is accurate..... Having said that, the bike is def too light!


What frame, shock, crankset, tires?


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

modifier said:


> What frame, shock, crankset, tires?


Medium V10C frame, King I4 headset, Vivid Air M/M, Clavicula DH crankset, Maxxis Minnion F Exo tires


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

43 lbs








Shot at 2012-05-22[/IMG]


----------



## voodooridr (Jul 4, 2012)

My Rotec FR-8 tips the bathroom scales at 42.8


----------



## the0r1st (Jul 21, 2010)

05 KHS DH200, 39 lbs..


----------



## nissmo127 (May 31, 2010)

modifier said:


> Yes it is, and once again I don't see how that is possible. How about some details on that bike?


Just take a look at his build Enve Carbon wheels, Enve Carbon Bars, Boxxer WC, looks like Formula RO? brakes, Ultra light seat (Ti rails?), Thomson post. Just guessing but probably running tubeless, air shock etc.......Some of the lightest parts money can buy.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 3, 2006)

Mine is the blue one. 46 lbs.


----------



## jdeleon71 (Jul 19, 2012)

Have GT Fury and its 30lb.


----------



## Swmpthng (Dec 13, 2011)

cdburch said:


> 2011 Santa Cruz V10c
> 
> Frame - Small gloss black/white gold with gold lower link
> Rear Shock - Cane Creek DB Air
> ...


Daaaaaaayum! 6.2lbs lighter than my XL!


----------



## Swmpthng (Dec 13, 2011)

2012 XL V10C 38.2 lbs.

Dorado Pro, DHX-RC4, DeeMax w/tubeless 2ply Excavators, Gravity 800mm, Titec F-one stem, ODI Rogues, SDG I-Fly I-beam saddle and post, Blackspire Sub-4 pedals, MRP G2 SL chain guide, Saint - brakes, derailleur & cranks


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

jdeleon71 30lb GT Fury, I don't think so.
http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/gt-fury-carbon-frame-802179.html


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

danglingmanhood said:


> jdeleon71 30lb GT Fury, I don't think so.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/gt-fury-carbon-frame-802179.html


haha , busted

:thumbsup:


----------



## gladegp (Aug 21, 2007)

modifier said:


> Yes it is, and once again I don't see how that is possible. How about some details on that bike?
> 
> My F1 frame weighs 8.5lbs bare and there really isn't anything on the bike that is heavy. The tires aren't even DH tires, just fat XC tubeless. i9 wheels, 140g seat, carbon bars, seatpost, XO derailleur, my shock weighs less than a DB air and my fork weighs less than a Boxxer. ???
> 
> ...


Why are you questioning everyone?

Take your bike, you say nothing on there is heavy. That's the thing. Those guys would think Saint cranks were lead weights, you could probably save 300g off your saint brakes by going Formula the One. Do you have a Dura Ace cassette or possibly even lighter? 50g off your stem, 50g going titanium in bolts, 10g loosing that quick release off your seatpost clamp. It's the many small things which quickly add up. (The bike has friggin carbon rims.) Go home and make an excel sheet like the other guys probably have done if you want to figure it out.

Or just go out and ride like sensible people, but don't go around claiming that people are dishonest just because you don't understand it


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

2011 Zerode G-1 MD/LG

41.5LBS with pedals it is gone now waiting on the next one.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

2009 Canfield Can-Diggle size Small. *34.5* lbs Totem air, CCDB, Flow wheels, Trail King tires, Middleburn cranks, Codes. My first DH/FR bike.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

TOTEM looks massive ! those pedals are slick too


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

akacoke said:


> TOTEM looks massive ! those pedals are slick too


That's exactly what I was thinking. What size are the stanchions?


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

mtbnozpikr said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. What size are the stanchions?


if im not mistaken, its 40mm.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

akacoke said:


> if im not mistaken, its 40mm.


I just confirmed it on their website and you are indeed correct. I've got a Fox 40 with the same size stanchions (obviously...) but dang, they look enormous on a single crown fork such as the Totem.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

mtbnozpikr said:


> I just confirmed it on their website and you are indeed correct. I've got a Fox 40 with the same size stanchions (obviously...) but dang, they look enormous on a single crown fork such as the Totem.


quick off topic question tho,

i know that bigger diameter stanchions make a stronger fork. for instance , my manitou sherman has 130-170mm travel, but the stanchion is 32mm. i dont really ride jumps and drops. its plenty enough for me, if i do switch to a totem , would i actually feel the advantage of 40mm vs 32mm stanchion?


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

YES!!!!! My trail bike has a Rev up front and feels like a wet noodle compared to the Totem. And yes, they do look huge, even in person! I have ridden a Fox 36 and can feel the difference in stiffness, but then I am used to my 50mm Zokes on my moto bike.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

akacoke said:


> quick off topic question tho,
> 
> i know that bigger diameter stanchions make a stronger fork. for instance , my manitou sherman has 130-170mm travel, but the stanchion is 32mm. i dont really ride jumps and drops. its plenty enough for me, if i do switch to a totem , would i actually feel the advantage of 40mm vs 32mm stanchion?


You got that bit wrong 

Bigger diameter is stiffer, but not stronger, all else being equal.

That most forks that sports 40mm stanchions most likely also are stronger, is a different matter.

Magura


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

Mr.Magura said:


> You got that bit wrong
> 
> Bigger diameter is stiffer, but not stronger, all else being equal.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: got it, thanks a lot


----------



## gorgice (Jul 30, 2012)

37lbs 17kg


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

Here is mine, missing front brake , weighted at 36.2 LBS, probabely hit 37 lbs with the front brake, im pretty happy with it

no exactly DH, its set up for freeride/street and Hayward plunge trail i ride few times a week


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

akacoke said:


> Here is mine, missing front brake , weighted at 36.2 LBS, probabely hit 37 lbs with the front brake, im pretty happy with it
> 
> no exactly DH, its set up for freeride/street and Hayward plunge trail i ride few times a week


do you ride hayward with those tires?

I go there occasionally, but I'll be there for the next three days. Usually get there around 5:45-6


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

howardyudoing said:


> do you ride hayward with those tires?
> 
> I go there occasionally, but I'll be there for the next three days. Usually get there around 5:45-6


i havent ride it with the slicks yet. just got the bike built up yesterday. it still needs minor adjustment and break in the brake. i ride down around 12:30 comes back around 9pm on the road


----------



## erickson032 (May 27, 2010)

Heres my 2010 Dare weighs in at 37.26 lbs so far with dh tubes and heavy pedals. in Fruita, Colorado, United States - photo by erickson032 - Pinkbike


----------



## erickson032 (May 27, 2010)

*heres the pic*


----------



## pajak (May 20, 2009)

freeridenh said:


> My 2012 Specialized Demo


ccdb and domain. epic combo.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

17,4kg, 38,3 Pounds

Wheels: mavic 823 with hope pro II hubs
Brakes: avid code r 
Cranks: Shimano Saint
BB: Race Face X-Type Team DH
Chainring: Shimano Saint 36T
Taco: E13 LG1+ (Truvativ XO if I can be bothered to take it from my Enduro)
RD: Sram XO
Shifter: Sram XO
Seatpost: Syncros AM
Grips	: Odi Ruffian
Straitline Vertical Wedge stem
Cassette: Sram 1030
Saddle: WTB Silverado Team
Pedals: Nukeproof Proton Mag-Ti
Chain: Sram 1091
Bar: Havoc (will probably change it for a wider atlas FR at some point)
Fork: 36 Van Kashima 180mm
Rotors: Hope floating rotors
Headset: Some combination of a Ritchey PRO Logic and a Syncros AM


----------



## hybridzeg8 (Aug 27, 2012)

2010 trek session 8

upgrade crank
totem single crown fork
fox DHX 5.0 
big earl handle bars, seat post, and tires
maxxis DH tires 2.5 front and back
avid elixer brakes
sram x-0 rear derailleur
sram x-0 shifters

just bought this bike for $1800 from my LBS

weighed it the other day, 39lbs exactly


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

11 years old.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

whodaphuck said:


> 41.5 (not a true dh bike though...sporting a fd)
> Running Formula Oro brakes
> Saint drive train (Gravity dh cranks)
> Hadleys/823 w/Maxxis Exo front and 2 ply dhr rear (tubless)


awesome seeing another HIGHLINE still ripping, here is mine at just under 39lbs...


----------



## DownHillBermBreaker (Dec 1, 2011)

2009 Devinci Ollie Domain RC Fox DHX 5.0, weighs in at 48.6 lbs, gaining on fifty


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

here is mine again, finally almost finished. waiting on some chainring spacers to install the chaiguide



















it weights 38.8 lbs complete

BB7/SD7 brakes 203mm front and rear
manitou travis 180mm fork
Fox vanilla RC
race face diabolus cranks with MRP G2 chain guide. 
transition revolution 32 wheelset
x9 shifter with x7 short rear derailleur


----------



## dlooneyone (Mar 20, 2012)

about 45. 04 foes fly.


----------



## DYard (Feb 21, 2013)

I wish my old dh rig only weighed 40lbs, it was an 04 norco and weighed a whopping 52lbs with 888rc mag 30 wheels and a heavy goodridge hayes brakeset


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

yall got any pictures


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

View attachment 772053


38.7 Ti coil
39lbs steel coil

06 highline
Dorado pro
Ssd Avy mod fox dhx
Saint crank
Xtr trail brakes
823
Minion fr/hr 2 rear
....


----------



## DudeMan69 (Feb 27, 2013)

2008 Turner DHR, just under 40 lbs.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

39.00lbs even

Frame: 2011 DHR size large
Shock: 2011 Fox DHX RC4 w/400lb steel spring
Fork: 2011 Fox 40 FIT RC2 w/green ti spring
Handlebar: Renthal Fatbar uncut 780mm
Grips: Renthal Kevlar 
Stem: Function Inertia Project Fox 40 upper crown w/integrated direct mount
Brakes: Formula The One w/Goodridge hoses. F-203mm R-185mm
Shifter: Sram X9
Derailleur: Sram X9 shortcage, limited
Chainguide: e13 SRS
Cranks: e13 LG1 DH, 165mm
Chainring: Renthal SR4, 36t
Chain: KMC 
Cassette: Ultegra w/1st, 2nd, 3rd gear delete
Pedals: e13 LG1 w/cromo axle
Wheels: Azonic Outlaw
Tires: Maxxis Minion 3c 2.5 w/tubes
Saddle: WTB Silverado w/nicro(?) rails
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece

Not done quite yet. Have plans to get Ti rear spring, upgraded wheelset, and possibly a bit of Ti hardware.


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

csermonet said:


> View attachment 776170


Sick bike! And car! :drool:


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

You guys running the lightweight air suspension on your DH rigs...are you noticing a decrease in performance? Are your shocks heating up on long runs? I'm just curious. Never really thought of running anything but coil for DH personally, but the new generation of air shocks/forks have me intrigued.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

BaeckerX1 said:


> You guys running the lightweight air suspension on your DH rigs...are you noticing a decrease in performance? Are your shocks heating up on long runs? I'm just curious. Never really thought of running anything but coil for DH personally, but the new generation of air shocks/forks have me intrigued.


i think all the shocks in the page is coiled, or coil with air


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

akacoke said:


> i think all the shocks in the page is coiled, or coil with air


There are several CCDB Airs and Rockshox World Cups in this thread, among others. How do you think those super light rigs happened? Some of those are 34 pound DH rigs. They're not rocking coils.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I guess I'll play. Been building up this slightly used frame with mostly spare parts I had lying around. I'm waiting on my new cranks to come in, but right now it's 35.12 lbs. I ordered some Truvativ Descendants and an e.13 guide ring. Assuming the weights are correct below and the manufacturer's weight for the pedals is correct, I should be right around 37.6-37.8 or so when it's finished. It's a large Specialized Status 1. We'll see if I'm right next week. 


























Crank Weight (Technically mine should actually be lighter with 73mm BB/spindle)
Ring Weight

I don't really care all that much because it's a downhill bike, but it's fun to speculate. Under 38 isn't bad with some midrange steel coil suspension and heavy, stout wheels with steel rear axle. I could easily build this up lighter if I wanted to, but I [personally] think this is a good mix of price/performance and weight/durability. If I was racing I might feel different, but this is just my play bike. 

Current Parts List:
Rockshox Domain RC tapered fork
FSA Orbit Extreme Pro headset (reducer upper, 1.5 lower)
Black Market Underboss stem
Deity Dirty 30 bar
Black Market Lock-Down grips
Avid Code R brakes
Shimano Ice Tech rotors
SRAM X9 shifter
SRAM X9 rear derailleur
SRAM PG 990 cassette 11-34
SRAM PC 991 chain
Truvativ XO DH chain guide
Thomson Elite seatpost
WTB Laser V Team saddle with Ti rails
Azonic Outlaw wheels with Momentum stepdown rear axle
Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 front tire
Maxxis High Roller 2.35 rear tire


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

My TR250 build ended out to be 17.08kg/37,65lbs in the end.

Should be starting on an Aurum build soon, should be around the same weight, but the Boxxer WC will save some I think, will also go for some lighter tyres and the frame might also be a bit lighter than the TR250.


----------



## EMR (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeti 303 rdh, 38.8 with pedals. 

Don't have a pic of the complete build.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks like I was right. 37.6. I'm pretty happy with that.


































Current Parts List:
Rockshox Domain RC tapered fork
FSA Orbit Extreme Pro headset (reducer upper, 1.5 lower)
Black Market Underboss stem
Deity Dirty 30 bar
Black Market Lock-Down grips
Avid Code R brakes
Shimano Ice Tech rotors
SRAM X9 shifter
SRAM X9 rear derailleur
SRAM PG 990 cassette 11-34
SRAM PC 991 chain
Truvativ Descendant Cranks with e.13 Guide Ring
Truvativ XO DH chain guide
Deity Decoy pedals
Thomson Elite seatpost
Deity Pinner saddle
Azonic Outlaw wheels with Momentum stepdown rear axle
Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 front tire
Maxxis High Roller 2.35 rear tire


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

MTB Pilot said:


> 2012 Session 88 XL (19") 38lbs 11oz.
> All stock except:
> MRP S4 guide
> X.0 shifter
> ...


37 lbs 2 oz

Dropped about 1.5 lbs converting my rig to 650b wheels. Been riding a Firebird and Carbine fully 650b for the last year, so I'm not new to it, but new for my DH rig. Not sure if it will be this week, but can't wait to get some shuttling with the new set up. Posted Pics of the clearance in the 650/27.5 forum for anyone interested.

Front: Stan's Flow laced on Hope hub with a Schwalbe Hans Dampf Super Gravity 2.35, Tubless
Rear: Stan's Flow EX laced to a DT Swiss 350 with a 1 year worn Kenda Nevegal 2.35, Tubless


----------



## splitsecond (Mar 14, 2013)

Lost just over 3.5LBS by changing tires, tubes, carbon seapost and seat, chainring, 

Pretty happy at sub 35Lbs for a large TR250


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Repost as I apparently never posted pictures(these are older, when I was still running Nevegals) nor much info:

Medium Canfield ONE
Boxxer WC
Elka Stage 5
Mavic Crossmax SX rims
Avid Elixir CR brakes
Shimano XTR shifters
Shimano XTR rear derailleur
Simano XT front derailleur
SRAM X9 Cassette
SRAM 991`(?) hollow chain
Specialized S-Works CF bars
Raceface NEXT CF cranks
Canfield Crampon pedals/Canfield DM stem
KS 900 post
Schwalbe Hans Dampf EVO 2.35 tubeless/WTB Prowler MX 2.5
Serfas Ti rail seat
VP Varial Headset



crossup said:


> 34 pound now with trail tires Running Hans Dampf...
> probably too light of a build for a youngster to rip gnarl but I doubt grandpa is going to bend it  even if I do like sick air
> Best do it all bike for the price


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

bringing back this old thread, 

i just finished upgrading everything on my IH yakuza. 

it weights 42lbs. 

specs:

Rock shock totem 
diabulos stem
Fox vanilla RC
Funn fullon 7mm rise 750mm
Canecreek double X headset
demolition rob grip
red bar ends

fsa 30mm seat post 
UGP RITZY seat

Raceface Diabolus Cranks hand polished
race face conversion kit
mrp g2sl mini chain guide
race face red 34t ring
cycletrack ck028 red pedals

Sram x7 rear der
Sram x9 shifter

Michelin DH 32 front 2.8 tire
saint 135x10 axle 
hope proII hubs on Mavic ex729 wheelset
hope tech m4 brakes, picture shown M6 but swapped out for a new build
avid rounddagon rotors


----------



## RoyalFlush29er (Sep 5, 2012)

2010 Kona Stab Supreme

39.5lbs


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

40 lbs on the dot. Most of the parts off a 42.7 lb bike (I find it hard to believe I lost almost 3 lbs mostly on a frame swap).
2009 Boxxer Race
Heavy RF Ride DH cranks
Saints shifter/rear der
Elixir CR brakes
Wheelset off my old Atomik

About the only light thing on this bike is the sharp-edged saddle.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

wow , nice bike. did you make the fenders or you bought them? care to share pictures ?


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

akacoke said:


> wow , nice bike. did you make the fenders or you bought them? care to share pictures ?


Thanks, Ryan.

Those are actually those thick 3-ring binder covers. You can also get the same material from Tap plastics. I just designed and cut. But I'm going to make a new batch following this design:

Art's Cyclery Blog » MarshGuard Fenders Now Available From Art?s Cyclery


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

they look nice and neat, im gonna make them too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

2013 GT Fury 3.0

42lb.


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

33.5


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

is the frame carbon fiber?


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

akacoke said:


> is the frame carbon fiber?


LOL! I hope you're being sarcastic, especially for a Santa Cruz owner. =)


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

yes i was, haha. otherwise how could this be 33lbs


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

akacoke said:


> is the frame carbon fiber?


Yup


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

akacoke said:


> yes i was, haha. otherwise how could this be 33lbs


Easily with lightweight aluminum frame such as Session or Glory ;>


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

2013 DHR w/40 Float


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

^Nice Todd. Here's pics of the beast that I never bring to Maui for the winter, maybe next year.
Sorry, having issues posting from my phone so you gotta click the links. DH weight is 31.5lb as seen on the scale. That's with 2.7" tires and a biggish seat so another 3/4lb could come off and still be totally DH worthy. I'm told it's the lightest DH bike with all DH parts as no one who's seen it has seen a lighter bike that didn't cut a corner and use something you wouldn't want to put a season of downhilling on. I rode and raced it all last season like this with no mechanicals or flats. During non-resort season I put on some spare 2.5" EXO tires, a smaller chainring, and dropper post and it gets just under 30lb. I've used it for 25-30mi trail rides in that configuration.


----------



## SkimSTi (May 30, 2013)

man, after reading all these weights, i think my bike is still one of the top for being most heavy. haha. as someone else mentioned, i am actually surprised with the weights of most of the bikes, a lot heavier than i expected.

anyway, last time i weighed out my bike, it was a smidgen under 49lbs. EEK! it sure does feel solid on the trails though.

2007 Norco Atomik Frame w/ several upgrades. Raceface bar/crank set, Marzocchi 888 fork, other minor mods.









-Skim


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice Leland...that weight on the DHR is with EXO tires, it was just over 39 for the Whistler trip with 2 ply 2.5" DH Minions. I've yet to try it with the 823/Hadley tubeless setup. It pedals ok (nowhere near as well as the Highline) but can't take a full length post.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

SkimSTi said:


> man, after reading all these weights, i think my bike is still one of the top for being most heavy. haha. as someone else mentioned, i am actually surprised with the weights of most of the bikes, a lot heavier than i expected.
> 
> anyway, last time i weighed out my bike, it was a smidgen under 49lbs. EEK! it sure does feel solid on the trails though.
> 
> ...


Bike looks really good man! I had a 2009 Atomik and that bike weighed 42.7 lbs. But it rode like a Caddy on the chop, and that's all that mattered. =)


----------



## SkimSTi (May 30, 2013)

ron m. said:


> Bike looks really good man! I had a 2009 Atomik and that bike weighed 42.7 lbs. But it rode like a Caddy on the chop, and that's all that mattered. =)


Thanks bro! actually now that i think about it. i stand corrected. i think factory weight of the atomik with super T forks came in around 45lbs. i know i shaved a couple hundred grams with the pedals and the rest of the minor things. haha. i think i meant to say a smidgen under 45! still a tank..... and as you mentioned, rides like a damn caddy. plows through anything that gets in your way.

i wont lie though, id still be a little happier with a ~30lb DH. its the hike-a-bikes that kill me with this Norco. As long as there is a shuttle. or a ski lift, im happy. haha.

edit: Confirmed, my bike was like 44.5lbs. Snow Summit, local ski lift park, has a 45lb limit (or so they say) and i know i just barely beat that. haha


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Undead Lite*

This is the 3rd version of my Undead and I hope it'll be the last. 

I really am enjoying the playfullness of this bike. Cutting the weight from 38 to sub 35 make a big difference.

*Build Specs:*

(L) 2013 Evil Undead
2014 Fox RC4 - Obtainium #425 Ti Spring
2014 Fox 40 FLOAT
Shimano Saint M825 Shifter/RD
Industry 9 Gravity Wheelset
Schwalbe Big Betty DH 2.4 - Tubeless
Schwalbe Magic Mary SG 2.35 - Tubeless
Chromag OSX Bars - Black
Chromag Basic Grips - Red
Race Face Atlas DM Stem
Shimano Saint M820 Brakes/ XT Rotors
MRP G3 Chain Guide
Race Face SixC Cranks/RF 36t 
SRAM 1070 12-23 Cassette
SRAM PC 1091 Chain
Point1 Podium II 
SDG I-Beam Seatpost
SDG I-Fly Saddle

34.75 lbs.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is my G2 it now has a DVO on front so it is 1LBS heavier or so...


----------



## SkimSTi (May 30, 2013)

gorgeous color on that G2


----------



## scottwest (Oct 8, 2011)

2012 Trek Session 88 (L) 36.33 lbs


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

man a lot of sick bikes here


----------



## kamsbry (Jul 26, 2009)

*My Glory Weighs a Ton*









2012 Giant Glory
Weight: A lot

Just upgraded to a Fox 40. Waiting on a Cane Creek DB Coil to upgrade the current shock.


----------



## SkimSTi (May 30, 2013)

sick ride Kamsbry..... Jealous. it weighs 10lbs less than my bike too. :|


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

49 lbs for my IT1, 1 more lbs to go.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

38.55lbs for my Team Marin


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

that thing is a PIG i bet your SS is like 25 pounds!



mattkock said:


> 38.55lbs for my Team Marin


----------



## John Bovet (Jul 17, 2013)

2009 norco shore weighs in at 39lbs


----------



## SkimSTi (May 30, 2013)

woo, high five, fellow norco'er. 

waiting for my new pedals to come in before i snap new pics of my Norco Atomik.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

dope norco


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

40 pounds


----------



## ukuberv700 (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's my 2014 Scott Gambler 30, upgrades are new Saint brakes with Saint 203mm rotors, Renthal fatbar, Zee shifter, new Saint rear mech and running tubeless

(I'll have to get updated pics has the one I've posted don't show the upgrades)

Has it stands factory is about 39lb I reckon around 40lb



















And one of my AM bike the Cannondale Jekyll 3 together.


----------



## SkimSTi (May 30, 2013)

how do you like the gambler? one of my buddies is in love with those bikes and hopes to get one in the future


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

2009 Cannondale Perp 3
About 44 lbs


----------



## ukuberv700 (Mar 26, 2011)

SkimSTi said:


> how do you like the gambler? one of my buddies is in love with those bikes and hopes to get one in the future


Absolutely awesome buddy, it's so stable at speed, and air time is play time :0) it seems like an heavy bike but I've just come off the C/Dale Jekyll which was only 28lbs so I'm still getting used to the extra weight but once your on and flicking it about it's nice and balanced and doesn't feel that heavy.

Theses pics are with the upgrades


----------



## KozSlow (Jun 22, 2015)

This thread is too cool to die

2012 Yeti 303RDH
39 on the nose


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

Nukeproof Pulse... just under 37 lbs.


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

My Big Bike.

Sits just under 33 lbs flat (w/o pedals).


----------



## KozSlow (Jun 22, 2015)

CuddlyToast said:


> My Big Bike.
> 
> Sits just under 33 lbs flat (w/o pedals).
> 
> ...


That's a sex machine


----------

